# Only one monitor shows up in the xrandr command. I have three monitors plugged in. How do I get the other two to work?



## Foomf (Feb 7, 2021)

I recently installed freebsd (12.2-RELEASE). I'm using an amd graphics card (5500xt with amdgpu module). I know all the monitors are plugged in correctly and work because they all work fine on windows and linux installs. Where do I begin troubleshooting a problem like this? Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2021)

Foomf said:


> Where do I begin troubleshooting a problem like this?


By reading /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## GoNeFast_01 (Feb 17, 2021)

Foomf said:


> I recently installed freebsd (12.2-RELEASE). I'm using an amd graphics card (5500xt with amdgpu module). I know all the monitors are plugged in correctly and work because they all work fine on windows and linux installs. Where do I begin troubleshooting a problem like this? Thank you!


/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

Need to add the Monitors .conf and the Video card drivers.

Another config location.

I use `xrandr` to wrap the monitor positioning + size = again not sure if that is norm just works for me.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2021)

Watitsthis said:


> After that
> 
> /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Remove that file. For starters, it doesn't belong there, it should be /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf if you must use it. Second, Xorg does a good job auto-detecting most hardware these days. If you need to tweak the configuration because the auto-detection missed something add configuration 'snippets' to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. There's really no need for a xorg.conf to exist nowadays.


----------



## GoNeFast_01 (Feb 21, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Remove that file. For starters, it doesn't belong there, it should be /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf if you must use it. Second, Xorg does a good job auto-detecting most hardware these days. If you need to tweak the configuration because the auto-detection missed something add configuration 'snippets' to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. There's really no need for a xorg.conf to exist nowadays.


So after doing another installation in a new computer Desktop... I realize that what SirDice says is soo true.... FREEBSD has been trying to move away from /etc/X11/xorg.conf and BOZOS like me suggesting that old config is useless. Anyways I saw the light .... In new installation I deleted all /etc/X11/ = Literally this thing can be empty....

and did all of the config on

/usr/local/etc/X11/

All that is needed now is the CARD driver config. No need to mess with monitor, and extra things....

Anyways...

This is all you need in:

/usr/local/etc/X11/

In a .conf file

If you know Bus... `pciconf -l`

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Card0"
  Driver "nvidia"
  BusID "PCI:2:0:0"
  Option "DPMS"
EndSection
```
or

```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Card0"
  Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
```

It's truly amazing.....  NO more nvidia-xconfig or none of that BS.

don't forget
/boot/loader.conf

```
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
```


----------

